# My bettas gills are turning silver



## Bobba31 (Feb 20, 2021)

please help my bettas gills and bottom half of his face is turning silver and I don’t know what to do. There is also a white spot on the side of his head and it kinda looks torn and sliver in the middle of his body.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Hello!
Please be so kind and fill out this form and copy it to this thread.
So everyone will have all relevant information at a glance.
If you can also add a before picture and some clearer pictures from now.

PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so we can...


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Could you have a marble fish and this just being a color changing episode? If so, no need to worry. Post more pics please!!!


----------



## Bobba31 (Feb 20, 2021)

Housing:
How many gallons is your tank? 6
Does it have a filter? Yes
Does it have a heater? No
What temperature is your tank? 75
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind?
No

Food:bloodworms
What food brand do you use? Tetra
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Pellets
Freeze-dried? Yes 
How often do you feed your Betta? How much?
Everyday, 3-5 worms in the morning and at night
Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Every 2 weeks
What percentage of water did you change? 50%
What is the source of your water? Tap
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? No
What additives do you use other than conditioner? What brand of conditioner?
Tetra 

I don’t know what any of this means below
Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Idk

Ammonia:Idk
Nitrite:idk
Nitrate:idk
pH:idk
Hardness (GH):idk
Alkalinity (KH):idk

Symptoms and Treatment: 
silver on the gills and spreading to the bottom half of his face, and kinda of a torn back with some white spots
When did you first notice the symptoms?
a week ago
How has your Betta’s appearance changed?
He’s gotten a lot darker with blue added to his fins 
How has your Betta’s behavior changed?
He’s a lot more active and won’t stop moving
Is your Betta still eating?
Yes
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how?
No
Does your Betta have any history of being ill?
Once he turned almost white
How long have you owned your Betta?
A month
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased?


----------



## Bobba31 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

I don't see any problems with the gills changing colors; It might be upseting if you like your fish's coloring but he might be a marble and if so, will change colors on occassion.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

Don't worry bettas change all the time you're doing pretty good


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Could you take a picture with flash of him flaring? Thank you.


----------

